# FN - FiveseveN - 5.7x28mm



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

*FN - FiveseveN Range Report*

Went to the range for lunch today&#8230; I shot 50 rds of SS196SP 40gr V-Max projectile average Velocity 1700fps.

The grip of the 57 was very ergonomic and comfortable. The recoil was very minimal and had very little muzzle flip. I had zero malfunctions in the course of the 50 rounds in the maiden voyage of the FiveseveN. The sight picture I thought could be better. I am accustomed to Meprolights on my HK's so it was a little awkward at first. The magazine release is not ambidextrous and you needed to use your thumb and with the big grip of the 57 it could be difficult especially if you have small hands. I am looking into seeing if I can reverse the magazine release to the other side so I can use my trigger finger to swap the mags. I feel this would be far better than having to roll the gun in your hand so your thumb can engage the mag release.

The take down and cleaning the FiveseveN couldn't be easier. The slide literally pops off and the recoil spring is fixed to the barrel.

Here is how it shot&#8230;. Mind you gun is way more accurate than I am&#8230; And it's been about 3 months since I have been to the range so be kind&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

*Shot were taken from 20yds (60ft)*

Front Image










Back Image










As you can see the entry hole are very small..... I gave the back image so you can get a better look and the holes. 
_Plus to show you that I did hit the black!!!_

That is my range report for my FiveseveN!!!
On a visual level.....do you think this could be a carry round? Its hard to believe when compared to the entry holes of my .45acp!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good review. It is a cool gun. If it were a bit cheaper, I'd probably own one already. Thanks for the pics too.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the report!!!


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

blackice said:


> *FN - FiveseveN Range Report*
> 
> On a visual level.....do you think this could be a carry round? Its hard to believe when compared to the entry holes of my .45acp!!!


I would not carry this type of round in a carry weapon. It is too fast. This type of round is very likely to go straight through the bg and cause collateral damage. Just my .02


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

THat is awesome! I want one. But again there is the ammo thing. You should post a pic of the weapon! If you want to carry it then by all means go for it! I think the round would be fine using hollow points! I talked to a cop over on glocktalk and he was saying that his dept ordered some of the P90 rifles for some of the officers and did extensive testing with the round. He had really high views on it and concidered it to be a great defense round! He then ordered a five-seven and uses it for CC.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Probably just need to get rid of it. Lots of $ for ammo and practice to get'em all in the X. That's what I'd do. (I'll give you $100.38 right now but I can't hold that offer long). :smt045


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

gunut.... I did post pix..... *Click Here*

This hollow point doesn't expand...... It tumbles....they say about 3 inches in the medium...... No worry about over penetrating.... gello's to about 9-10in..........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

So, 1 month later... Feel the same way about the gun now?


----------

